# Go Kart Engine-General Performance Tips



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I inherited or borrowed a go-kart from my brother in law and I was looking for some cheap, easy performance tips to get the most out of the engine. (Motor is probobly a 3.5 Brigs).

Thanks, Chet


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

cheap header-3/4" pipe out of the exhaust flange. will make it loud, but adds a good bit of low-end to it.

if its not already done, disconnect the governor to it and let it rip. go straight from the top butterfly on the carb. cometkartsales.com has a kit for mounting it this way.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. Can't wait to try out those mods. Also I will be running on an asphalt track so I need to get some slicks too

Thanks again


----------



## rodbender (May 22, 2006)

If its a briggs you can advance the timing one to 7 degrees for a buck fifty id try a 2 degree offset flywheel key. dont want to over do it. its a bit of a guessing game but cheep.


----------

